
Show HN: Track and rate all the movies you have ever watched - matthiaswh
http://moviewatch.2helixtech.com
======
onion2k
_0 movies found for Hawk The Slayer_

It's not going to be all the movies I've ever watched then. And that's one of
the best too.

~~~
matthiaswh
Right now it's loaded with the top 200 movies released each year for the past
80 years. I have an update pending which will expand that to the top 400, and
eventually everything on TMDb.

